# PHP Hosting



## Tiger (2. Dezember 2001)

Hi
Kennt jemand einen Webhoster (z.B. wie Tripod) der PHP hosting anbietet?
Oder kann mir jemand mit dem sch*** PHP helfen es einzurichten? Ich hab schon alles mögliche versucht haufen Programme gezogen bei dennen es angeblich wie von alleine geht aber es funst dann trotzdem nicht. Also ich hab da das Programm FoxServer2.0 gezogen. Er installiert alles aber wie ich dann Apache konfigurieren soll das er meine index.html aus meinem Webserver ordner nehmen soll und php ausführen kann hab ich keine ahnung. Kann mir jemand helfen? Und was soll ich mit MySQL anfangen?

Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Tiger,

gucke dir mal folgenden Thread an. Dort habe ich schon einiges an evtl. Fragen zur Einrichtung beantwortet.

Falls dennoch etwas nicht klappt, einfach melden.

Viel Glück,


----------

